# Omaha, NE - 8’ 6” western mvp stainless



## Formerlodogg89 (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a 3 year old western mvp3 v blade. 8' 6" stainless. 
Plow is in very good condition, minimal rust.

Mount, wiring and handheld controller. 
Ford 11-16 superduty. May fit more.

Open to trades. Looking for a plow for a 2018 1500 Chevy.

Asking $5000


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Still available?


----------

